# Storage ideas for Templates & Transfers.



## mimiflint (May 7, 2009)

I am looking for some good storage ideas for my templates and extra rhinestone transfer. Can you please let me know what storage idea/container works best for you?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, Mindy!
I use a filing drawer with hanging files in my desk to store my templates. I have them filed by schools, shapes, names, etc.

I use different shaped little plastic bins to store extra transfers, but because I make them as I need them, I don't have very many extras.

Stephanie


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for bring up this subject. I was wondering about storage and filing systems for my stencils.


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

I use a cabinet i got from Joanns it has all these small drawers and holds everything well.. plus I can move it easily. It was a little more expensive than I wanted to pay but it does the job well. I think it was originally for scrapbooking.


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

I work with templates and stone on quite a big scale and have found the best way to keep them is in a hard back folder, place each template in a plastic wallet and simply put in your binder, For the stones i use a massive tray with a lid, it has seperate sections for the stones. This was simply bought from a pound store. I think they are originally used for screw's ect.....


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

We keep all out rhinestone templates in Files we tend to put a plastic wallet in with thick card and stick the templates to the wallet 

Rhinestones when I have small amounts we keep them in a small compartment tool box with each size labeled then the small bags loose in each tray according to size the bigger amounts we keep in lidded boxes same as the small tool racks that screw to walls


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I love TSF. Meet me at LOWS, Wal mart or Home depot!!! 
Office supply place will give you ideas too!!!
I glad I found here. Lots of fun here than DTG.


----------



## mimiflint (May 7, 2009)

WorthDesigns said:


> I work with templates and stone on quite a big scale and have found the best way to keep them is in a hard back folder, place each template in a plastic wallet and simply put in your binder, For the stones i use a massive tray with a lid, it has seperate sections for the stones. This was simply bought from a pound store. I think they are originally used for screw's ect.....



Thanks for responding. I was wondering what a plastic wallet is thou? Is it like a sheet protector that you put paper in?


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

mimiflint said:


> Thanks for responding. I was wondering what a plastic wallet is thou? Is it like a sheet protector that you put paper in?


Hi,

Im sorry, yes it is infact a plastic wallet (paper protector) That has holes in the sie so it can be placed in the ring binder.

We just use different words to describe things here in the UK.


----------

